# smoked garlic?



## shellbellc (Mar 28, 2007)

I make a garlic soup that uses 5 heads of garlic. Normally I roast 3 heads and chop and saute 2, I'm wondering how garlic would be smoked instead. Has anyone ever done this?


----------



## guido (Mar 28, 2007)

I would try it!

Chop the tops and douse in olive oil like you would for roasting them, and smoke them...

Everything is better smoked, right? :)


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 28, 2007)

i havent tried it either but am going to this coming smoke...

here take a look at this smoke garlic recipe on another forum
http://www.thesmokering.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2526


----------



## gofish (Mar 29, 2007)

Shell

Here is a thread when Ultramag did some garlic and I followed his lead ........  It was goooood suff.   Ultramag has a good idea in here about letting it firm back up in the fridge so its not too mushy out of the smoker.  It'll go good with your smoked trout this weekend!!!!




http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=2645


----------



## gofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Shell

Well ......... did you smoke any garlic?    That is good stuff and takes less time than a fatty.......... vac pack it and save some for the trout!


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 30, 2007)

If it turns to mush (like roasted garlic) just grab an end and squeeze it out. Mix it with a bit of olive oil or butter and it makes a great garlic bread with a sprinkle of basil!

Or add it to your liquid sauces and foods for a mellower tasting garlic. It's almost a different spice altogether.


----------

